# SMS limit removal.....



## darionlear (Sep 26, 2011)

okay... so origionally I posted a link telling you where to go... So, I'm updating op with how to..

Thanks goes to "xzKinGzxBuRnzx" at digiex.net

So, for few... not many.... some send out mass messages. I run a car club myself and have several distribution lists with 60+ contacts on each one... On a given day I may send out a message to all more than three times a day. That's over 300 messages an hour and at times more... not to mention my own personal in/out sms/mms. The andriod system will by default max you to 100 per hour. This is also something that will fix the whole "can not exceed" error prominting you to press okay to continue or cancel to stop for the people that use bomber apps. I hate getting told no by my phone.... So doing the below removes that promt and lets you send as many as you want.... as often as you want.

You can also watch the video I made that shows you step by step with a voice over. Click the link to watch.

-d






________________________________________________________________

First off go to the market and get "Root Explorer" by dev SPEED SOFTWARE.... it's like two dollars but worth every penny. I've done tons with it.

next...

launch and locate /data/data/com.android.providers.settings

then....

click databases and then click settings.db.

then....

select system and add New Record "sms_outgoing_check_interval_ms" with a value of 0 *zero*

do the same under secure under settings.db

after this just reboot and you won't get the error anymore... It's pretty simple and works.... I'm not getting that error anymore and have found another way to void my warranty. >=-)

please thank me if you liked this post.....


----------



## DaFatMack (Jul 9, 2011)

Who's the hell texting 100 times within an hour? If its that serious I'd just call that person Lol!


----------



## idefiler6 (Sep 3, 2011)

mackentosh said:


> Who's the hell texting 100 times within an hour? If its that serious I'd just call that person Lol!


x2, if I get more than 3 or 4 texts from the same person I'll just call them. Way less annoying.


----------



## eraursls1984 (Sep 21, 2011)

mackentosh said:


> Who's the hell texting 100 times within an hour? If its that serious I'd just call that person Lol!


I don't text much more than that in a month.


----------



## darionlear (Sep 26, 2011)

I run a car club... have distribution text that go out in groups... 60+ people at a time... several messages an hour... I use it...

60x5 .... 300 messages an hour or more at times. LoL


----------



## eraursls1984 (Sep 21, 2011)

darionlear said:


> I run a car club... have distribution text that go out in groups... 60+ people at a time... several messages an hour... I use it...
> 
> 60x5 .... 300 messages an hour or more at times. LoL


What kind of cars are you into? I'm into mini trucks


----------



## idefiler6 (Sep 3, 2011)

darionlear said:


> I run a car club... have distribution text that go out in groups... 60+ people at a time... several messages an hour... I use it...
> 
> 60x5 .... 300 messages an hour or more at times. LoL


Alright that's fair enough. But why not switch to email instead? That would be a good seller to get other members on android!


----------



## GTvert90 (Jun 6, 2011)

Google elite text bomber. Install and hit menu it'll give an option do remove limit then ask for Root reboot. Limit will be gone

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## darionlear (Sep 26, 2011)

www.Z-Street.org

run all Zs... lol



eraursls1984 said:


> What kind of cars are you into? I'm into mini trucks


----------



## darionlear (Sep 26, 2011)

not everyone has smart phones... and text is faster when it comes to 1k+ messages a day. lol



idefiler6 said:


> Alright that's fair enough. But why not switch to email instead? That would be a good seller to get other members on android!


----------



## darionlear (Sep 26, 2011)

nice, thanks... I've been using Group SMS 3.0.... i like it more due to the amount of messaging I do.... plus, i already paid for it and like doing super user actions.... lol



GTvert90 said:


> Google elite text bomber. Install and hit menu it'll give an option do remove limit then ask for Root reboot. Limit will be gone
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## NUNsLAUGHTER92 (Jun 18, 2011)

darionlear said:


> okay... so origionally I posted a link telling you where to go... So, I'm updating op with how to..
> 
> Thanks goes to "xzKinGzxBuRnzx" at digiex.net
> 
> ...


Thanks, I'll see if this worked later.

"Without man, there is no problem, no man no problem." -Stalin


----------



## darionlear (Sep 26, 2011)

cool, if you run into any snags let me know... i'll see how i can help



NUNsLAUGHTER92 said:


> Thanks, I'll see if this worked later.
> 
> "Without man, there is no problem, no man no problem." -Stalin


----------

